# List of Flashlight Brands adopted or used by gov agencies or large private groups?



## cernobila (Sep 5, 2007)

I would like to separate the various brands on here into two groups; The ones that have a reputation good enough to be adopted by either a gov agency or large private organization.......And those that miss out. 

Who wants to start the list.....Name the brand and the "group" that adopted it.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey great topic, there is always a lot of talk on here about lights and their use in the military etc, with that in mind can we also add brand and model. I can only add one confirmed to the list

Maglite Magcharger - Queensland Police Service (actually probably all Australian Police however can't confirm that).


----------



## greenLED (Sep 5, 2007)

CMG Infinity Ultra, with HA coating, had a US NSN (government contract/inventory number, or something like that).


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 5, 2007)

The SureFire Z2 is standard issue to the US Air Marshals.


----------



## Glen C (Sep 5, 2007)

NSW Police picked the WE Raider with LF EO9 for some of APEC


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a customer tell me this weekend that he was issued a Surefire E2D in Iraq.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 6, 2007)

....excellent so far,......Can anyone confirm if the Streamlight Scorpion is an issue item anywhere?....or have they been fased out and replaced with something else.


----------



## scottaw (Sep 6, 2007)

The obvious...the LAPD light, heck they helped design it.

Novatac did a very large order before we got ours, and it seems like military/leo's got a preview... i don't know any confirmation.

I've heard SF 6P's are standard CIA issue.

SF helmet mount lights for our military.

CMG's as already mentioned.

And it seems every LEO at one point or another used a maglite.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 6, 2007)

Surefire M4 Devastator to our guys in the "sandbox" (US Army): http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com...-of-long-range-combat-flashlights-01911/#more 

I say thats some big money well spent!:thumbsup:


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 6, 2007)

IIRC TigerLights are issued to LA County Sheriffs deputies.
LAPD has started issueing the Pelican 7060 which was designed for them.
IIRC the SF Z2/G2Z is issued to FBI and Secret Service Agents.


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 6, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> Hey great topic, there is always a lot of talk on here about lights and their use in the military etc, with that in mind can we also add brand and model. I can only add one confirmed to the list
> 
> Maglite Magcharger - Queensland Police Service (actually probably all Australian Police however can't confirm that).



WA police too, for most officers thats the only light they carry 
i have seen a few with surefires, one with a weapon mounted light


----------



## chakrawal (Sep 6, 2007)

Surefire Hellfire.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 6, 2007)

chakrawal said:


> Surefire Hellfire.



Who and where please, thanks.


----------



## chakrawal (Sep 6, 2007)

cernobila said:


> Who and where please, thanks.


US Military.


----------



## Long John (Sep 6, 2007)

Barbolights, Military and Police.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## WildChild (Sep 6, 2007)

I went to Montreal, Québec, Canada, last monday and I saw that two police officiers were using "half dim/half bright" LED flashlights. After searching with Google, I found they are using Pelican M6 LED (1 watt luxeon?).


----------



## cernobila (Sep 6, 2007)

Long John said:


> Barbolights, Military and Police.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...



Which countries?


----------



## Long John (Sep 6, 2007)

cernobila said:


> Which countries?



I know from Spain, perhaps parts of France too but this has to be confirm by Javier (member "Barbarin").

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 6, 2007)

Glen C said:


> NSW Police picked the WE Raider with LF EO9 for some of APEC


 
great choice on their behalf. 

I have also been told previously by an ex fed that the Australian Federal Police are personally issued with Surefire G2's, again can't comfirm sorry


----------



## cernobila (Sep 6, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> great choice on their behalf.
> 
> I have also been told previously by an ex fed that the Australian Federal Police are personally issued with Surefire G2's, again can't comfirm sorry



No wonder this country is going broke....all those CR123's we have to keep paying for...


----------



## WildChild (Sep 6, 2007)

cernobila said:


> No wonder this country is going broke....all those CR123's we have to keep paying for...



lol. Quebec City police still use 3C incandescent Maglite... Not much expensive to run.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 6, 2007)

Uk Police in the North West are issued with Mag AA !!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## jezzyp (Sep 6, 2007)

Yorkshire Police UK also have black 2AA maglite as standard issue. They are engraved "Property of West Yorkshire Police"


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 6, 2007)

WildChild said:


> lol. Quebec City police still use 3C incandescent Maglite... Not much expensive to run.


 
TO misquote an old Sarge, "Batteries are cheap; life is dear".


----------



## h2xblive (Sep 6, 2007)

jezzyp said:


> Yorkshire Police UK also have black 2AA maglite as standard issue. They are engraved "Property of West Yorkshire Police"



"For Queen and Country" with a AA Mini Mag?


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 6, 2007)

cernobila said:


> No wonder this country is going broke....all those CR123's we have to keep paying for...


 
No that would be because the Federal Police keep on pilfering all the state Police with higher pay packets :sigh: 

I actually told her that she should look into a rechargeable set up, but she was content to buy bulk packets of 123's from the internet :thinking:


----------



## Lightraven (Sep 6, 2007)

Streamlight Stinger
4 D Mag
2 D Mag
Surefire weaponlights for Remington 870, Colt M4 and possibly UMP 40
Maxabeam spotlight
Xenonics Nighthunter II
Some other big spotlight that I forget the name


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 6, 2007)

Lightraven said:


> Streamlight Stinger
> 4 D Mag
> 2 D Mag
> Surefire weaponlights for Remington 870, Colt M4 and possibly UMP 40
> ...


 
I think the point of the thread was to be a little more specific and actually name lights and agencies


----------



## kc2ouf (Sep 6, 2007)

New York State Office of Mental Health / Staten Island site: 
Streamlight Stinger, Magcharger, Dorcy 123 1watts (stored).


----------



## greenLED (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally forgot mentioning... I don't know if this is official or not, but I see Strions being carried by local OR State Troopers and Corrections Officers I've interacted with. 

I wasn't that much into lights when dealing with regular PD, but I'll keep my eyes open for'em.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 7, 2007)

ny state ranger was using a 3d magled but i'm not sure if that's standard or just a personal choice.


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 7, 2007)

Koehler Brightstar is used by the U.S. Dept. of Homeland Security, I'm the one that has filled over a dozen orders at 200 pieces a go.

FBI uses GoLights on their "scene investigation" trucks (the non-driving lights that mount on the roof, sides and rear of the trucks).


----------



## harddrive (Sep 7, 2007)

Victoria Police Force (Australia)

Mag 3D
Mag charger

The Police station I work at has also bought a handfull of small crappy duracell lights that 2 x AA batteries I think. They are meant to be for members to take out when on foot patrols through pubs etc.

This thread may also be of use. All about what lights different LEO's on this forum use and who pays for them: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148264


----------



## Lightraven (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm. Well, the lights I posted are purchased by a large law enforcement agency that does a lot of work at night in many different environments.

Our guys carry lots of their own private purchase lights, too. Saw one of our SWAT guys packing a Surefire M-4. I imagine that was private purchase.


----------



## FoxFury (Sep 7, 2007)

The Commercial Vehicle Safety Alliance, aka CVSA http://www.cvsa.org/, uses versions of our Performance and Command 20 Tactical headlamps for commerical vehicle inspections throughout North America.


----------



## Blackbeagle (Sep 8, 2007)

Honolulu Police Dept used to issue Polystingers.


----------



## Per Arne (Sep 8, 2007)

Norwegian Police seems to be useing the MagCharger and Maglite 4D / 5D...

The old .38 S&W revolver is to be taken out of service this year and be replaced by 9mm H&K P30...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 8, 2007)

Alot of Swedish police are using ASP Triad, sometimes connected to their ASP baton.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2007)

cernobila said:


> Who wants to start the list.....Name the brand and the "group" that adopted it.


 
Well, didn't think this deserved its own thread, so I'll post it here....

BrightStar 3C Responder model is used by New York City MTA Subway workers. Although the clip is usually not. A big, black, rubberized loop that's attached to the belt is used to hold the light bezel up.


----------



## ak645 (Sep 9, 2007)

Down here in Broward county,Fla utility workers are issued the cheapest pos plastic 2D lights that money could possibly buy.A few years ago we were issued ROV 2D industrials which were decent hosts for a drop-in.Nowadays even that's considered too good for us.

Andy


----------



## karlthev (Sep 9, 2007)

Didn't NovaTac have a contract with the military??

Karl


----------



## Curious_character (Sep 10, 2007)

cernobila said:


> . . .The ones that have a reputation good enough to be adopted by either a gov agency or large private organization.....


The ones submitting the lowest bids.

c_c


----------



## cernobila (Sep 10, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> The ones submitting the lowest bids.
> 
> c_c



Hopefully its not as simple as that......I am sure that there are usually some specs that the light must meet.....


----------



## KoiSG (Sep 11, 2007)

In Singapore our Police Coast Guard carries Surefires in their boats and Surefires were personal issued to our narcotics officers also. We used to have Maglites, portable search lights and even a man pack zenon light that looks like a portable flame thrower(weighs something like 15kgs with the battery pack and light gun).


----------



## greenLED (Sep 11, 2007)

Linn Cty Police and Sheriff (OR) carry Streamlight Stingers.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone shed light on this one, just found the pic on the USAF site.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a UK Mini Q40 (4xAA, twisty). I doubt it's an issue item. From the beam color I would say incan, not the eLED version.


----------



## vic2367 (Sep 23, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Well, didn't think this deserved its own thread, so I'll post it here....
> 
> BrightStar 3C Responder model is used by New York City MTA Subway workers. Although the clip is usually not. A big, black, rubberized loop that's attached to the belt is used to hold the light bezel up.


 


monocrom is right,,,those are the lights we use,,,we all hate them though,,,batteries dont last too long,,and heavier than our last issues ones,,


----------



## cernobila (Sep 25, 2007)

Just came back from six days in the Northern Territory and spoke to a fellow that works for the Federal Police in the Anti-terrorist unit and they are issued the Surefire 6P's.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 27, 2011)

scottaw said:


> The obvious...the LAPD light, heck they helped design it.
> 
> Novatac did a very large order before we got ours, and it seems like military/leo's got a preview... i don't know any confirmation.
> 
> ...



Every LEO I see has a different flashlight. Airport LEOs had I believe INOVA's, a Social Security guard had a light that looked alot like an armytek predator, or like that artic laser from wicked lasers, not sure if you guys are familiar with that.

I know I have seen maglite carriers, but they were black lights, so not too sure, given most lights here are black LOL.


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 27, 2011)

My experience...

CMG / Gerber Infinity Ultra was issued in the Army.
Streamlight Scorpion (incandescent) and Inova T4s are issued to the Cincinnati Police.
Pelican M6s are issued to prison guards in Lebanon (Ohio).
Inova T4s and rechargeable Mag LEDs are issued to Hamilton County Sheriff Department.
Hamilton County SWAT uses SureFire 6Ps as handhelds, weapon lights vary.
Surefire M4 was standard issue during OIF (Army).
CIA is issued SureFire 6Ps and Streamlight Scorpion LEDs.
FBI has a choice: SureFire Z2 or SureFire 6P.
The German GSG-9 were all issued Surefire M4s in OIF.
Army LRSUs in OIF were issued Streamlights (forget the model) in addition to the SureFire M4.
DEA uses Pelican M6s.
DHS uses Koehlers, but not sure of the model. I saw one Agent with a Streamlight Polytac LED, but I don't think it was issued.


----------



## jeffr5 (Jul 28, 2011)

i know our LEO's here in Windsor Ontario Canada use stream light stinger incan and the officer i talked to had a broken lense look like it had been shot. (he hated it)


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wa police again, most officers are still carrying the issued magchargers, but more and more are carrying the Pelican 7060 too.
I can't remember if there were lights on the tactical response group's M4 rifles.

Either Victorian or NSW police were being issued stream light weapon lights for their new Smith and Wesson M&P pistols
(can't remember which)

I have seen images of French police with polarion PH40 spotlights


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 30, 2011)

cernobila said:


> Who and where please, thanks.



r.e. the Hellfighter, When I was in Iraq in '08, every Bradley had one of these..so did some of the Strykers and MRAPs on the "Ma-Deuces".


----------



## Roger999 (Jul 30, 2011)

The Australian Army uses Surefire weaponlights, not sure on what model but here's a pic.

http://abalinx.com/wordpress/aatti/files/2011/03/r239178_967350.jpg


----------



## tadbik (Jul 31, 2011)

Israel Police: Magcharger. Special units: Bomb disposal etc. Streamlight Stinger LED


----------



## Mikellen (Jul 31, 2011)

tadbik said:


> Israel Police: Magcharger. Special units: Bomb disposal etc. Streamlight Stinger LED



Are the Israeli soldiers issued Surefire G2s? I though I read that somewhere about 7 years ago.


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

The German infantry that I saw in OIF carried SureFire G2s.
The Italian sniper group all had Pelican M6 LEDs.
NASA is working on a new light just for their astronauts. Some company that starts with an "S"...


----------



## SantaClawz (Jul 31, 2011)

After reading all the posts in this thread, it's safe to say that most use crap as far as flashlights come. How lame.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> After reading all the posts in this thread, it's safe to say that most use crap as far as flashlights come. How lame.



If your job is to issue flashlights to a handful of Special Forces members, you can buy quality. If you have to issue a model to about a hundred or more workers . . . the budget gets much tighter. Plus, some folks feel that they are providing a good minimum to the workers. It lights up, output is just enough for most tasks that a worker will encounter, it won't break if dropped a couple of times. Their attitude is that they have provided a minimum that gets the job done. If a worker feels he needs more light or something a bit better in quality, he can spend his own money on it.


----------



## tadbik (Aug 2, 2011)

Mikellen said:


> Are the Israeli soldiers issued Surefire G2s? I though I read that somewhere about 7 years ago.




I've seen many soldiers with SureFire G2's on their weapons. They are all from Infantry units. I spoke to the importer of the 5.11 Light for Life. He told me he sold a bunch of them to a tank unit. Hope they won't be disappointed!


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 2, 2011)

Surefire 6P for HKSDU


----------



## JNieporte (Aug 2, 2011)

Newton County (GA) police are currently issued 3DMag LEDs, but they're slowly replacing them with Streamlight Polystinger LEDs.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> If your job is to issue flashlights to a handful of Special Forces members, you can buy quality. If you have to issue a model to about a hundred or more workers . . . the budget gets much tighter. Plus, some folks feel that they are providing a good minimum to the workers. It lights up, output is just enough for most tasks that a worker will encounter, it won't break if dropped a couple of times. Their attitude is that they have provided a minimum that gets the job done. If a worker feels he needs more light or something a bit better in quality, he can spend his own money on it.



I would also think that having a slightly more modest flashlight might prevent theft a little, too.

Back on topic, is the Fulton still being issued to anyone?


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 2, 2011)

SantaClawz said:


> After reading all the posts in this thread, it's safe to say that most use crap as far as flashlights come. How lame.


 
Haha, that gave a good laugh. Its true though.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 2, 2011)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I would also think that having a slightly more modest flashlight might prevent theft a little, too.
> 
> Back on topic, is the Fulton still being issued to anyone?


 
Our issue "store" still has them available for issue, so, yes.


----------



## ericjohn (Aug 2, 2011)

Fulton MX-991/U (the angle head flashlight) it has been used by the US Military for years. Standard issue for most of the armed forces. 

Also the Fulton MX-993/U (the straight line model) Used by the Air Force, Navy and Coast Guard.

Fulton has made several other Government Issue flashlights, not the best or brightest, but they sure are durable and very rugged.

My local sheriff's office carries one of the Streamlight Xenon models and another police department not too far from me uses a Streamlight Twin Task with laser.

Louisiana State Police use a hard plastic Xenon model (Streamlight Poly Stinger I think) and they also carry a Mag 2 or 3 D Cell flashlight as a backup.


----------



## tadbik (Aug 4, 2011)

You know guys, I was thinking about it. Ever been to a cheesy hotel where the key is a attached to a giant keyring so you can't leave the hotel with the key in your pocket? I think that's why so many police departments love the Magcharger! You can't accidentally/on purpose, slip it into your pocket and in the end you always leave it at the desk!
:lolsign:


----------

